# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Góc thư giãn >  Người thầy và những tờ tiền cũ

## sealdangerous

Cuối cùng nó cũng đậu đại học. Người đầu tiên nó muốn thông báo tin quan trọng ấy không phải là ba hay mẹ nó mà là người thầy kính yêu của nó... 


​
Nhà nó nghèo, lại đông anh em, quê nó cũng nghèo nên từ lâu chẳng có mấy ai dám nghĩ đến chuyện cho con vào đại học. Ba mẹ nó cũng vậy, phần vì quá nghèo, phần là vì nghĩ đến điều kiện của con mình "làm sao mà chọi với người ta"!... Thầy là người duy nhất ủng hộ nó, cho nó niềm tin rằng "mình có thể". 


Vui mừng chẳng được bao lâu, bao nhiêu lo lắng tràn về vây lấy nó... Năm năm trời, hàng trăm thứ tiền như bầy ong vo ve trong đầu nó. 


Rồi thầy đến mang cho nó một lô sách, vở mà nó đoán là những bài học "nhân-lễ-nghĩa" của thầy, dúi vào tay nó một gói nhỏ mà thầy bảo là "bí kíp" rồi dặn chỉ lúc nào khó khăn nhất mới được mở ra. Nó đã không "cảnh giác" thừa. Gói "bí kíp" mà lúc nhận từ tay thầy nó đã ngờ ngợ là một xấp những tờ tiền 10.000đ bọc trong hai lớp nilon cũ kỹ, những tờ tiền được vuốt phẳng phiu phần nhiều đã nhàu nát mà nó tin rằng thầy đã để dành từ lâu lắm! 900.000đồng, nó cứ mân mê những đồng 10.000 đã cũ mà thèm một góc không có ai để khóc. 


Đã hai năm kể từ cái ngày thầy lặn lội lên Sài Gòn thăm nó, dúi vào tay nó những đồng 10.000 nhọc nhằn rồi lại vội vã trở về. Sau đó thầy chuyển công tác. Hai năm, thỉnh thoảng nó vẫn nhận được những đồng 10.000 của thầy (lạ thay, lại vào những lúc tưởng chừng như nó bế tắc nhất!)... Hai năm, nó vẫn chưa một lần về thăm thầy. Trưa, mới đi học về, mẹ điện lên báo: "Thầy H. mất rồi!". Nó chỉ lắp bắp hỏi được ba chữ: "Sao thầy mất?", rồi sụp xuống khi mẹ cũng nghèn nghẹn ở đầu dây bên kia: "Thầy bệnh lâu rồi mà không ai biết. Ngày đưa thầy vào viện, bác sĩ chụp hình mới biết thầy đã hư hết lục phủ ngũ tạng rồi, chưa ai kịp đi thăm thì thầy đã...". 


Nó bỏ hết mọi sự leo lên xe đò. Trong cái nóng ban trưa hầm hập với cơn say xe mệt mỏi, nó thấy thầy hiền hậu đến bên nó, dúi vào đôi tay nóng hổi của nó những tờ 10.000 đồng lấp lánh... Đến bây giờ nó mới để ý thấy thầy đã xanh xao lắm, bàn tay tài hoa khéo léo ngày xưa đã gân guốc lên nhiều lắm... Nó chợt tỉnh, nước mắt lại lăn dài trên má, trái tim nó gào lên nức nở: "Thầy ơi... sao không đợi con về...!?". Vì nó cứ đinh ninh: nếu đổi những đồng 10.000 kia thành thuốc, thầy sẽ sống cho đến khi nó kịp trở về...


nguồn: sưu tầm

----------


## langocthao

*Trả lời: Người thầy và những tờ tiền cũ*

ý nghĩa,sưu tầm ở đâu vậy bạn?

----------


## mtam2412

*Trả lời: Người thầy và những tờ tiền cũ*




> ý nghĩa,sưu tầm ở đâu vậy bạn?


bác cũng ở bên này nữa hả? heee. welcome to ytuonglamgiau.vn

----------


## nhungdo

*Trả lời: Người thầy và những tờ tiền cũ*

Câu chuyện cảm động, người thầy này chắc sống độc thân [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## truongseomxh24

*Trả lời: Người thầy và những tờ tiền cũ*

Đây quả là một câu chuyện cảm động đầy ý nghĩa.
Công ơn người thầy rất to lớn đối với việc thi đậu đại học.

----------

